# Diesel Fuel Filter ?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I need a filter to filter water and other debris for a 15 gallon Diesel storage tank.
What kind of in line filter do I need and where do I get it?
What fitting might I need to install it?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tractor Supply has a whole section with filters, pumbing, pumps, and all that you need for this. They carry "Golden Rod" fuel filters and replacement elements. That is what I use on my diesel fuel tank. They have the standard filter and the water removing filter. The filter housing come in a plastic see through bowl that takes a paper element and a spin on type filter head that takes a metal spin on filter. I prefer the see through type filter as you can see any water that may settle in the bottom of the filter bowl and observe the condition of the filter. If you store the diesel fuel for significant length of time; I would suggest treating it with an anti-microbiocidal. Power Service make it and a fuel treatment. 

Have you looked at the fuel tanks TSC has? 15 gallons is kinda small for all the fuss of the fuel filter. Perhaps a 55 gallon tank would be more cost effective. For a 15 gallon tank, I would personally just go with 3 5 gallon plastic cans and rotate them and use a water removing filter funnel instead.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a close up of the fuel filter assembly that I put together. All of the components came from TSC. Hope this gives you a better idea of what you may need.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is picture of the entire fueling rig. The tank holds about 65 gallons.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> * 1*15 gallons is kinda small for all the fuss of the fuel filter.
> 2*Perhaps a 55 gallon tank would be more cost effective.
> 3*For a 15 gallon tank, I would personally just go with 3 5 gallon plastic cans and rotate them and use a water removing filter funnel instead.
> ******* *


**********
Thanks for your reply.
1*I don't mind the fuss of the fuel filter. I'm looking at how the 15 gal tank would save me from lifting carrying and holding the 5 gallon cans. I don't even like holding the 2.5 gal cans while filling up the tractor.
2*55 gal would probably be to much for me to use up in a timely manner. I think 15 gallon is just about right for the volume of fuel I use.
3* I had thought about forgetting about putting a filter on the 15 gal tank and just using a Mr funnel whenever I fuel the tractor instead.
What do you think about that idea?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Here is picture of the entire fueling rig. The tank holds about 65 gallons. *


I've seen your post and pictures about this rig.
It's one the things that inspired me to go with rigging me up one of my own but with a smaller tank as it would better fit my volume of fuel usage.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

One drawback to a refueling set up like I have is that it take 2 people to refuel. One to pump and the other to hold the nozzle in the tank. The cost of the pump is around $175, the hose is another $20, the nozzle I think was $35. Best to research the latest prices at TSC. 

I think the cheapest and least hastle way is 5 or 2.5 gallon cans through a filter funnel. But if lifting and holding the can up is a problem then the tank and pump be it much more expensive would work better.


----------



## gpd387 (Jul 4, 2010)

They have some plastic fuel cans now with nozzels, a one person job. No filter with it, the big draw back...


----------

